# Show me your worst...



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I'm gonna steal Ed Penlands idea here. What's the one car you have that would make a purist cringe? Make a collector cry? Make an enthusiast yell WTF!?

I got these two cars in the first set I ever owned. Years later when T-jets were too slow to race. (Did I just say that?) I decided to make Ed Roth style hot rods out of them. Hey, I was 14. So sue me. 

The Firebird was originally lemon yellow. I hated that color. It had to go. I brushed on testors. Hey, I was 14. So sue me.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey I kinda like em..lol


I have a camero here gonna make people bawl will try and find it and post it up.


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, I lke them too... like those whacky snap together model kits from the 70's


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Those are pretty cool. Looks like a lot more fun than leaving them original. I think too many people are hung up on keeping these toys original. Once I got over that mentality I really began to enjoy this hobby a lot more.

Cool looking cars!!!

By the way. When I was like 14 or so I just threw all my Aurora and Tyco slot cars and Lionel trains in a pile at the bottom of my driveway with a bunch of other junk and then we paid a hauler to get rid of the stuff for us. I wish I painted them and put them away.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah i like them !! they are nice looking cars not wacky.  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I'm rather fond of them myself.  To be honest, the collector value may be shot but there is no amount of money you could offer that would make me part with the "Muscletang". And you'd be hard pressed to get the Firebird from me. 

But let's see everyone else's. I know you have them. Get a pic and post it.

Here's one of mine that's sure to make someone cry. And in case you can't recognize it, I put a mint example right next to it.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm rather fond of them myself.  To be honest, the collector value may be shot but there is no amount of money you could offer that would make me part with the "Muscletang". And you'd be hard pressed to get the Firebird from me.
> 
> But let's see everyone else's. I know you have them. Get a pic and post it.
> 
> Here's one of mine that's sure to make someone cry. And in case you can't recognize it, I put a mint example right next to it.



Now that brought a tear to my eye.. that could cause me to drink....lol :drunk:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

THEY SUCK!
Give them to me!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> THEY SUCK!
> Give them to me!


Ummm.... Nice try, but...


No.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

*MAYHEM* said:


> Ummm.... Nice try, but...
> 
> 
> No.


 I am glad you took it the right way!
I really like them. You did a nice job in my opinion


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*MAYHEM* said:


>


 
I had a similar pair, however they are no longer with us. Seems that after our attempts at customization back then, we'd get out that tube of Testor's and, after applying liberally, set the thing on fire and run it around trying to put it out. Ruined enough cars and pieces of track that way. Oh the horror of it all. If we'd only known better. :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> I had a similar pair, however they are no longer with us. Seems that after our attempts at customization back then, we'd get out that tube of Testor's and, after applying liberally, set the thing on fire and run it around trying to put it out. Ruined enough cars and pieces of track that way. Oh the horror of it all. If we'd only known better. :devil: rr


Priceless memories. Gawd it was fun!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

My original set car Turquoise Jaguar XKE had enlarged wheelwells, front window posts purposley cut out, bumpers removed, lowered, painted purple with a black bat on the hood!


I can't tell you how many Batmobiles we cut up trying to get it to handle better.

Maybe SCJ remembers the car he bought from me. I think it was a Camaro with a Vette front end grafted on?

I think I still have a Lola that someone used model airplane shrink skin on.

I'm gonna dig in my boxes and see what I still have in there.

Good thread!! I really like the ones that shake up the cobwebs!! Thanks!

Marty


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*sweet*

Bill,

Is that what is left of your porshe??? Did you drive it into a tree shredder on that high speed turn or what. Or did your other half get mad at you cause she saw you sneakin in another one...LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*As bad as they get*



gear buster said:


> Bill,
> 
> Is that what is left of your porshe??? Did you drive it into a tree shredder on that high speed turn or what. Or did your other half get mad at you cause she saw you sneakin in another one...LOL


Harrrr! Pretty close Steve. Threw that pic in for a gag. 

It's actually the slag of one the cars I used to make the olive jag roadster a while back. It really was a whole car. Cant you tell?! :tongue: 

Most of my kills get recycled and smeared/sprayed on the next victim.
I'm very careful and destroy all evidence of butchery. 

Wouldnt want some vigilante collector getting wind of the nightmares that occur on "H" street. :tongue:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I would love to show you my worst, but it is not here. My daughter took her favorite slot car to school for show and tell. (I was very proud). To protect it she wrapped it carefully in paper towels. A week later someone left a wad of paper towels on my track table so I threw them away. Two weeks later I asked where the slot car was from show and tell and found out that I had personally thrown it away. It was a yellow and white flaming Willys Gasser.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

old blue said:


> I would love to show you my worst, but it is not here. My daughter took her favorite slot car to school for show and tell. (I was very proud). To protect it she wrapped it carefully in paper towels. A week later someone left a wad of paper towels on my track table so I threw them away. Two weeks later I asked where the slot car was from show and tell and found out that I had personally thrown it away. It was a yellow and white flaming Willys Gasser.


Ouch! That one left a mark.  

Welcome to the HT board! :wave: 

Bill


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

O.K. I really don't have a worse...well yet. Going to make one and post it later. Will keep it on my track layout to remind me of all the fun threads here. 

Am 42 so, t-jets were a little before my time. I did manage to get a hold of a green Willys t-jet as a kid and painted it 2 tone yellow and orange with spray paint. It turned out nice...need to reproduce that one some day for old times sake. The only other t-jet I had as a kid was a red Tow Truck. I loved that thing. Why did I sell all mys slot cars at our garage sale.....Why? 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, Bob


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

One morning before our racing started, we were talking about collecting and I mentioned a fine Red Chrome '55 Chevy had gone for almost $1,000 on the auction site. The track owner said, "I have one of those!" He rummaged through some old cars and showed us an extensively modified Red Chrome Chevy. Said he bought it new and couldn't think of a reason not to race it, so made it into a dirt tracker. We laughed all day.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

oldraceral said:


> couldn't think of a reason not to race it


 Amen... and that is the way it should be!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Messed up purple guy car thingy*

O.K. this ain't no sweet car ruined but, just wanted to do a build up real quick of a messed up car and decided to post it here....wait, wait is that a rare green stripe version. Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo










I need a break away from a serious build for a bit. The kids will love this car. They better cause it is going to take some work to get these pieces all together. Right now just have poster putty as a "keep it all together" thing going on. 

Who knows maybe I will even paint it and post it in the customs thread?  He needs a really tall shifter going through his hand and then a skull on top of that...something like that. Oooooh, Ooooh I know a hood ornament????? 

The interior was donated from a convertible 57 Chevy Matchbox and the guy came from the Comic book store. Got a bunch of these guys for 25 cents and 50 cents. They are gaming pieces. Lots of different kinds not just a bunch of the purple guy...found a couple of Female figures too!! Yeah baby!

Bob


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It's ALF! Somewhere around 75 decals on it. :freak:










I made a phony Black Minolta Group C back in the late 90's


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Bob! Where did you get the pipes for the "Way Two Much"? LOL. I'd like to experiment with them. If they work out I'll be looking for at least a dozen pair.

How about Sterling Moss, AKA Aurora's indy car head/driver, for a hood ornament?


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Hey Bob! Where did you get the pipes for the "Way Two Much"? LOL. I'd like to experiment with them. If they work out I'll be looking for at least a dozen pair.
> 
> How about Sterling Moss, AKA Aurora's indy car head/driver, for a hood ornament?


I recognize those from the Hot Wheels Twin engine 32 Sedan. I forget what they called it. I used a set on my Fiat gasser.

"bout time someone got enough cojones to post somepics.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*MAYHEM* said:


> I recognize those from the Hot Wheels Twin engine 32 Sedan. I forget what they called it. I used a set on my Fiat gasser.
> 
> "bout time someone got enough cojones to post some pics.


Those Pipes are from a pair of T'RANTULA JL cars!!!! Nice guess though.





















Bill Hall said:


> Hey Bob! Where did you get the pipes for the "Way Two Much"? LOL. I'd like to experiment with them. If they work out I'll be looking for at least a dozen pair.
> 
> How about Sterling Moss, AKA Aurora's indy car head/driver, for a hood ornament?


Bill I have a bunch of Them and they gotta go! Sending you a P.M. with some Pics....I am going to use these rims (they pop out from the rear of the tire like a hubcap) for the fronts on slot cars but, still gotta figure out how to make them work for the rears as they are a tad to large...

Yeah I used to be a Die cast collector many, many years ago...I used to carve the pipes like these out of the JL commemoritive clones and use them for Original JLs for display purposes. Worked well.

Thinking about bull horns or something more traditional on the hood. Maybe one of the horns could be imbeded in Sterlings head with blood and gore details. Ed would like that. lol

Love the alf car with all its decals...This is starting to get fun now! 

Bob


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Show you my worst...HHHmmm
I can't show my worst. Sent them to bill...LOL
The cars posted are some really weird cars. Alfs a good one..


----------

